# Penderyn South Wales.



## Porsche924 (23 Sep 2020)

This is where Penderyn Whiskey is distilled. Popular spot with tourists just on the edge of the Brecon Beacons and a nice Sunday morning ride.


----------



## matticus (23 Sep 2020)

Bought a sampler of their stuff from the Brecon Chocolate company on Saturday.
(didn't fancy a full-size bottle in my luggage up the Gospel Pass)
<hic>


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Sep 2020)

Great area for road and mountain biking. A bit nippy in the winter though.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Sep 2020)

Hate to be the one to say this but.... your forks are back to front. I'm not kidding!


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Sep 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Hate to be the one to say this but.... your forks are back to front. I'm not kidding!



Well spotted.

My Pace forks used to have the brakes at the rear of the fork, but those in the pic are standard forks.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Sep 2020)

Was down that way for a cycling weekend recently. Did pick up some cider from a farm over near Ross but missed the distillery altogether (not that whisky is my thing but always willing to try something new ).


----------



## Porsche924 (24 Sep 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Hate to be the one to say this but.... your forks are back to front. I'm not kidding!


Thanks .Will rectify ASAP.


----------



## matticus (25 Sep 2020)

They do some great gifts! Who deserves this for Christmas?




https://www.penderynstore.com/Produ...and-Sanitiser-(80-Alcohol)-12-x-90ml-PREORDER


----------



## Rusty Nails (25 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> They do some great gifts! Who deserves this for Christmas?
> View attachment 549039
> 
> https://www.penderynstore.com/Produ...and-Sanitiser-(80-Alcohol)-12-x-90ml-PREORDER



Not bad with ginger ale if you're getting desperate!


----------



## matticus (25 Sep 2020)

Now the supermarkets are starting rationing, that might be a good backup plan.


----------

